# How Would You Protect It



## Ladypainter34 (Mar 12, 2010)

Going to start a shopping center on monday that has to be pressured washed before I paint, I have done this type of work before, but since I found you guys a couple of weeks ago I would like to ask for any ideas you may have. First, the best way to catch or clean up the mess that peeling paint makes on the asphalt when you pressure wash. We have put down plastic in the past, any other ideas. And next, ideas on keeping the paint off the asphalt when we spray, there again, plastic has been our friend here at times. We are only doing each end and the back of the building, looking at about 200 gallons of paint, and most of it will be sprayed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ladypainter34 said:


> Going to start a shopping center on monday that has to be pressured washed before I paint, I have done this type of work before, but since I found you guys a couple of weeks ago I would like to ask for any ideas you may have. First, the best way to catch or clean up the mess that peeling paint makes on the asphalt when you pressure wash. We have put down plastic in the past, any other ideas. And next, ideas on keeping the paint off the asphalt when we spray, there again, plastic has been our friend here at times. We are only doing each end and the back of the building, looking at about 200 gallons of paint, and most of it will be sprayed.


Never tried this but maybe you could lay out a garden hose along the side your painting, like 20' out from the wall or something like that. I would think the garden hose will contain the paint chips from pressure washing. Then when it drys just shop vac it up.

For the overspray, I would think it should not be that much of a issue unless is windy. 

Pat


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

.... Use your power washer to clean chips down sewer drain... "They want you to flush lead down toilets ?"

Sweeping after dry time, is another option....just trying to save you money


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Plastic is a PITA. Let the chips fall where they may, when your done on the building use the washer or a strong hose spray to corral it all into a corner somewhere & sweep em up or suck em up with a wet vac. As for the asphalt overspray, plenty of drops to 15 or so feet out from the wall is what Id do... :whistling2:


Ladypainter34 said:


> Going to start a shopping center on monday that has to be pressured washed before I paint, I have done this type of work before, but since I found you guys a couple of weeks ago I would like to ask for any ideas you may have. First, the best way to catch or clean up the mess that peeling paint makes on the asphalt when you pressure wash. We have put down plastic in the past, any other ideas. And next, ideas on keeping the paint off the asphalt when we spray, there again, plastic has been our friend here at times. We are only doing each end and the back of the building, looking at about 200 gallons of paint, and most of it will be sprayed.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Pressure washing debris: Try using really cheap drop clothes. The ones with a loose weave. Water drains through, paint chips and such don't.

Asphalt: Keep the pressure down while spraying. I'm sure there's no need to blast it on wide open.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Try landscape cloth ...water will run through but cloth will catch the mess. Watch the wind for the over spray


----------



## Ladypainter34 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ladypainter34 said:


> Going to start a shopping center on monday that has to be pressured washed before I paint, I have done this type of work before, but since I found you guys a couple of weeks ago I would like to ask for any ideas you may have. First, the best way to catch or clean up the mess that peeling paint makes on the asphalt when you pressure wash. We have put down plastic in the past, any other ideas. And next, ideas on keeping the paint off the asphalt when we spray, there again, plastic has been our friend here at times. We are only doing each end and the back of the building, looking at about 200 gallons of paint, and most of it will be sprayed.


When I say over spray, what I should have asked was, "Ideas on how to keep "paint" off the asphalt, what I would like to be able to do is spray all the way down the wall to the asphalt.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Ladypainter34 said:


> When I say over spray, what I should have asked was, "Ideas on how to keep "paint" off the asphalt, what I would like to be able to do is spray all the way down the wall to the asphalt.


some 32" kraft paper and a hand masker to tape a line at the bottom of the wall works. Spray sheilds also work. I've never needed to use drops on exteriors to protect from overspray as it lands as dust which can be swept or hosed up as necessary. Same with the paint chips. 

Watch out for cars though!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some unused roof shingles, the three tab kind, they work well. They are heavy enough to stay put and have a straight edge. You can put paper under if you need.


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

Ladypainter34 said:


> When I say over spray, what I should have asked was, "Ideas on how to keep "paint" off the asphalt, what I would like to be able to do is spray all the way down the wall to the asphalt.


sheild it , use red tape with 12inch paper n a drop over , that should do the trick lady


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I always used shingles .. cheaper, and easier to work with..PLUS less labor !!


----------



## Ladypainter34 (Mar 12, 2010)

Woody said:


> I always used shingles .. cheaper, and easier to work with..PLUS less labor !!


Thanks to everyone. I ended up using card board that was behind the store. It was long pieces and one guy held it while another sprayed it. They could go around as fast as they could walk and spray.:thumbup:


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

When we do outside work, big or small over concrete we use the cheap lightweight plywood. It is heavy enough so it wont fly away and light enough to carry two or three pieces at a time. I would buy 50 to a 100 pieces. We just keep ours and reuse it on other jobs. Tar paper is another option. It does a decent job also but isn't quite as heavy. If it's really windy it will blow up.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A gas powered leaf blower after it dries? I haven't found an easy way to do it without covering the whole area in plastic and rolling it all up afterwards. Of course that makes a slip and slide for your workers. Not the safest thing.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

black roof felt paper and a few shingles spaced out to keep it down


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ladypainter34 said:


> When I say over spray, what I should have asked was, "Ideas on how to keep "paint" off the asphalt, what I would like to be able to do is spray all the way down the wall to the asphalt.


I've tried everything, cardboard, drops, etc. I prefer using a roll of roofing tar paper. Easy to move, and leaves a nice staight line. Sometimes I lay drops outside the paper.


----------

